# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  In Kontakt bleiben mit Briefpapier

## deMeier

Hallo,
weil ich dieses Forum gut finde, möchte ich euch eine kleine Geschichte von mir erzählen. Ich bin ja neu hier und das soll mit zu meiner Vorstellung gehören.

Als ich die Diagnose bekommen habe, war ich sehr geschockt und eine Welt ist für mich zusammen gebrochen. Seitdem ist schon etliche Zeit vergangen und mir geht es soweit gut. Ich war auch in einer Kur, die mir gutgetan hat. Dort habe ich Leute kennen gelernt, die das gleiche durchmachen wie ich. So manch gute Freundschaft ist entstanden. Und auch eine ganz besondere. 
Ihr könnt euch bestimmt vorstellen, dass der Abschied nach Kur-Ende schwer gefallen ist. Aber er hatte auch was gutes. Denn ich bin immer noch mit vielen in Kontakt, die ich dort kennen gelernt hab.

Und die Person, mit der mich eine besondere Freundschaft verbindet, schreibt mir nun regelmäßig Briefe. Aber keine normalen, sondern welche auf selbst gemaltem Briefpapier. Das sieht echt total schön aus. Ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn ich einen Brief von ihr im Briefkasten finde und bin gespannt, welches Motiv dieses Mal das Briefpapier ziert. Ich muss sagen, dass mir diese Briefe und auch die Malereien auf dem Briefpapier immer wieder total Mut machen.

Ich selbst bin zwar nicht der große Schreiber, ich ruf dann immer an, wenn ich einen Brief bekommen habe. Aber ich finde es total schön, so in Kontakt zu bleiben.

Das wollte ich euch einfach erzählen.
Viele liebe Grüße,
deMeier

----------


## Hopeless

Hi!

Ich finde es schön dass du so gute Kontakte knüpfen konntest! Ich weiß wie schön das ist wenn man nen Brief der keine Rechnung oder Antragsablehnung ist im Briefkasten hat - grins. Dazu noch auf schönem Briefpapier - eine wirklich schöne Sache! Das würde ich auch total genießen. Evtl. solltest du deiner Bekanntschaft ja mal ne Freude machen  und ihr hübsches Briefpapier schenken, damit du auch mal was ganz Persönliches rüberbeamen kannst - nur so als Idee. Vielleicht gibt es Erinnerungen auf Fotos oder sowas - oder du suchst schöne Bilder im Netz über Eure Kurgegend und gestaltest damit Briefpapier. Und evtl. hast du ja dann doch Lust ihr ne Freude zu machen und schreibst auch mal einen netten Brief mit hübschem Briefpapier - ich wünsch dir viel Spass dabei, ist wirklich mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung, kannst mir glauben - die Reaktion ist noch weitaus schöner ;-)

Grüße und gute Besserung

Hopeless

----------


## deMeier

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Anregung. Ich habe mir so Briefpapier drucken lassen und werde darauf die Briefe in der Adventszeit schreiben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich mein Bekannter darüber doppelt freut. Erstens, dass er einen Brief von mir bekommt und dann auch noch auf so schönem Papier!

Viele liebe Grüße,
deMeier

----------

